# Maille pour bracelet a maillon 38 mm



## jcmw44 (29 Avril 2017)

Bonjour, nouvelle sur le forum, je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit. Si ce n'est pas ici qu'il fallait que je le fasse, excusez moi.

Je vous expose mon problème, j'ai une Apple Watch en inox 38 mm avec le bracelet a maillon depuis sa sortie. Jusque la aucun soucis, le seul problème que j'ai, ce sont des maillons qui sont abimés, ceux qu'on peut enlever pour régler la longueur du bracelet.
J'aimerai en racheter pour remplacer ceux qui sont bien abimés ( 2 ). Apple en vends mais seulement pour la 42 mm. 
Donc voila ma question, est-ce qu'ailes possible de mettre les maillons de la 42 mm sur la 38 mm ?

Merci a ceux qui voudront bien me renseigner.


----------

